
JQuery Tools 1.2 with new form builder - sant0sk1
http://flowplayer.org/tools/release-notes/index.html
======
arnorhs
To quote the license clause:

 _NO COPYRIGHTS OR LICENSES. DO WHAT YOU LIKE. This is the new jQuery Tools
license.

Copyrights and patents are evil. They block the natural progress of
development. We all know it: if people start sharing instead of owning the
world would be a better place. Today money is king. This results in closed
systems and poor quality and in many cases people are even seriously
exploited. For businessmen nothing is enough._

That's a pretty strong statement.

~~~
mjgoins
Releasing with this so-called license is a risky move. They should explicitly
release the work into the public domain, using the words "public domain".
Otherwise it's not clear (from the perspective of software licensing, which
will eventually come up in the life of every project) what they mean by 'No
copyrights or licenses'.

~~~
axod
Surely it means they don't care.

------
pedoh
This looks pretty amazing ... in Firefox. I tried Chrome, but no luck. Is that
because Chrome doesn't support HTML5 as completely as Firefox?

~~~
arnorhs
It worked pretty much most of the time in Chrome for me. There were a couple
of demos that didn't work.

But this thing looks really nice. I love the website design, as well.

~~~
pedoh
Interesting. Are you using Chrome for Windows, perhaps? I'm using Chrome for
Mac (5.0.375.29), and all that happens when I click "See it in action" is that
the page is scrolled to the top.

~~~
catch23
Doesn't work for me (Chrome nightly build on the Mac). Didn't work in the
Chrome mac production build either.

For anything web related, no matter how slick it is, if it doesn't work on a
few browsers, it won't get adoption unless you run a website that only caters
to specific browsers on a specific platform (like a website that can only be
accessed on an iPad device).

------
jeffp
Looks like this will be awesome once the compatibility issues are fixed. Right
now it's a no-go on iPad. Works well on Mac Safari and Mac FF latest versions.

I wonder if it has dependencies on mouse-overs that are killing it for iPad
right now?

------
WarDekar
Disappointing to see that these don't work (seemingly at all, for me) on the
iPad.

~~~
catch23
Doesn't work in Chrome either. The interesting thing is that they claim that
it works everywhere: "The form works on all major browsers even in IE6"

Note to developers: If you're going to make a claim that it works everywhere,
something that works with IE6 won't necessarily work on newer browsers. I
think web developers will often check to make sure it works in their current
browser, then check IE6. And if it works in both browsers, make the claim that
it works everywhere.

~~~
cdr
Works fine for me in Chrome on Windows, 4.1.249.1064. Mac might be on an older
release or have a platform-specific issue.

~~~
catch23
I'm guessing platform specific... because the chromium builds don't work
either and the nightly builds are built off of the chrome trunk. But since it
doesn't work on any of the mobile browsers, I'm guessing the code might have
other issues too.

------
njharman
Disappointed that the "date input for humans" did not include typing a date.

